# What's it weigh?



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

What do you think? The trusty "Law Stick" only went out to 36". There was a good 3 or 4 inches hanging over. I didn't have a scale, and don't want to be telling any "fish stories."


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

25? Maybe


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Im thinking more like 35-40lbs.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

25ish.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Pinksnappercatcher said:


> Im thinking more like 35-40lbs.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hey Snap,
You kin to Rowland Martin ? haa haa


----------



## AFSOCSGT (Apr 9, 2011)

Most likely 18-25 depending on thickness, nice catch.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

37 8oz on the dot :thumbup:
i know this !!!!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

What ever the weight...it is a nice catch! Congratulations!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

37# =+ / -8oz


----------



## ZombieKiller (Jul 26, 2010)

In my former life, as a fool-hearty construction worker, I got very familiar with the weight of a 90lb bag of Portland cement. She felt like she weighed just shy of half as much as a bag. My only frame of reference.  All the same, that fish made my day yesterday.


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Thats a beautiful red for sure I will say 25 to 30 lbs.Congrates:thumbsup:


----------



## williamsdad (Feb 2, 2010)

*Wow !!!!!!!!!!*

Someday......


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Beautiful fish my friend, I caught one close to that size a month ago in grayton and I would say a guess of 25-30lbs is accurate. If you had a girth measurement you could get it close. Im surprised you didnt mention the 4 pompano you caught with it in 45 minutes, lol. That my friend is a busy 45 minutes.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Fishes feel heavier to me than they usually are. All the ones I took the time to weigh an inch or two above and below 40 were in the low to mid 20s. My boga is old though, it could be inaccurate.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

20-26lbs. Never caught a 40" red that weighed more than 26lbs regardless of girth


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

If youre a "true fisherman", you wont mind telling a few lies, looks like 60 lbs to me, no shit.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

ZombieKiller said:


> What do you think? The trusty "Law Stick" only went out to 36". There was a good 3 or 4 inches hanging over. I didn't have a scale, and don't want to be telling any "fish stories."


between 22#-25# based on experience and this...
http://www.gsmfc.org/#:[email protected]:[email protected]

and this...


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

Well, that is definately a handy chart.


----------

